# Unable to transfer from PC to Tivo using Tivo Plus



## smc (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm trying to transfer wmv files from my PC to Tivo using Tivo Desktop Plus 2.6.2. I see my PC in the Now Playing List. When I select my pc from that list I see all the wmv files with a green icon. Select a file displays an option to transfer the file. I select this and the blue light on Tivo will light up for a couple of seconds then it goes away.

Then I get the message: The program has been added to my To Do list and will be transfered after previously requested programs have finished transfering. 

In the To Do List it shows that the file was not transfered due to one of three things:

1. Copy protected - It's not
2. File not supported - it's a wmv which Tivo Plus should support
3. File has been moved or deleted - it's still in the same place

So does anyone know how to find what the error is? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## ScottNY845 (Feb 4, 2002)

*I am also gettingthis problem but a little different...

I have 2 tivo units in my home. Both are using the same brand Linksys USB wireless adapters. One is able to get the movies to trans to the unit without a problem, whereas the other unit gets the same messages as above.

Why would one unit be able to get it, but not the other? On the unit that cannot get the transfer to work, it does see all the movies in the directory, and I have tried to reset the tivo server but that does not correct the problem.

Are there some other possible ideas I could try that you might be able to suggest?*


----------



## fightfoo (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with my Series 2. My PC shows up on Now Playing. I see the list of shows that are on my PC and they have a green dot next to them. When I go to transfer them from my PC to my Tivo, I get the "The program has been added to my To Do list and will be transferred after previously requested programs have finished transferring" message. 
I have cleared the transfers from the To Do list. I can't see any other transfers in there, but I keep getting the same message. I have rebooted the Tivo, the router and the PC. I've uninstalled and re-installed Tivo Desktop 2.7 and rebooted everything, and the problem persists. 
Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## patweil (May 17, 2009)

I sure am glad to see that I am not the only person having this issue. I have spent many hours trying to trouble-shoot this issue, with no success. I even called TiVo support on 2 different occasions and they were not able to help.

I have 2 Series II TiVo's which can transfer AVI and MP4 vidoes without any problem from my PC which is running TiVo Desktop Plus 2.6.2, but my TiVo HD receives the same error as mentioned in the earlier posts.

Please help!!!


----------



## fightfoo (Jan 1, 2009)

Found this on another thread... I unplugged the Tivo from the network, rebooted the Tivo then plugged it back in to the network and boom! I'm able to transfer again. Hope this helps anyone with the same problem.


----------



## patweil (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it and it did not work for my HD TiVo.


----------



## Raze_1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey for those of you having issues with transferring movies from your PC to your TIVO via TIVO Desktop 2.7. I had the same issue where I could see the movies on my network drive with the green dot to the left of the movie name. Each time I would attempt to transfer, it would fail stating the file was either protected or no longer on the PC. I downgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.6.1, and all is working again.

I hope this helps...


----------



## mpittman (Dec 8, 2009)

I just got desktop plus 2.8 with a tivo HD and when i try and auto transfer from my pc to the tivo the blue light will come on and it will be in the now playing list saying its transferring then after 3-5mins it will just stop transferring and then it will showa green dot asking me if i want to transfer. very frustrating! i try and auto transfer and it says its transferring but then the blue light will just go out and im back at step one! i would just stream it but it takes forever to buffer..
any help or suggestions??


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Try using Tivo Beacon. I switched a couple of weeks ago and all my connection problems went away. Windows7 Home Pre. Tivo DT 2.8.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been having the same problem since switching from XP to Win7. Just changed to using TiVo Beacon and files now seem to be transferring correctly.



mchief said:


> Try using Tivo Beacon. I switched a couple of weeks ago and all my connection problems went away. Windows7 Home Pre. Tivo DT 2.8.


----------

